# Hướng Dẫn Chọn Màu Sắc Chăn Ga Gối Nệm Theo Mùa



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (20/11/18)

*Màu sắc chăn ga gối nệm cũng là yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến cảm nhận và giấc ngủ của bạn. Mỗi mùa sẽ có những gam màu đặc trưng mang lại những cảm giác khác nhau.*

Thông thường, người dùng lựa chọn chăn ga gối nệm cho phòng ngủ chỉ quan tâm đến màu sắc mà mình yêu thích, trong khi đó vấn đề này còn liên quan thời tiết và khí hậu. Để không mắc phải sai lầm và đảm bảo bộ chăn ga gối nệm mà mình lựa chọn phù hợp với các mùa trong năm, bạn hãy theo dõi bài viết Hướng Dẫn Chọn Màu Sắc Chăn Ga Gối Nệm Theo Mùa dưới đây của chúng tôi.

*1. Lựa chọn chăn ga gối nệm cho mùa đông*
Lưu ý đầu tiên khi chọn chăn ga gối nệm cho mùa đông đó là phải mang lại sự ấm áp, thân thiện. Trong số các loại sản phẩm trên thị trường hiện nay thì chăn ga bằng cotton 100% có thể đáp ứng được yêu cầu này. Khi nằm, dù da bị cọ sát nhiều vào chăn cũng không gây kích ứng, luôn cảm giác dễ chịu và an toàn. Việc vệ sinh loại chăn ra này vào mùa đông cũng trở nên dễ dàng hơn.






_Hướng dẫn chọn màu sắc chăn ga gối nệm theo mùa_​
Bên cạnh đó, người dùng cũng nên chú ý đến độ ẩm, trọng lượng của chăn, làm sao phải mang lại sự ấm áp và cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho mọi người khi ngủ. Còn đối với vấn đề màu sắc, nên ưu tiên tông màu nóng, rực rỡ, tránh làm căn phòng trở nên lạnh lẽo, đìu hiu.

*2. Lựa chọn chăn ga gối nệm cho mùa hè*
Nhiều người vẫn hay nghĩ rằng, không cần dùng chăn mà chỉ cần sử dụng nệm mùa hè là đủ. Tuy nhiên các chuyên gia cho biết, một chiếc chăn mỏng, nhẹ đắp lên người cũng giúp bạn bảo vệ được cơ thể và mang lại giấc ngủ ngon hơn rất nhiều.






_Hướng dẫn chọn màu sắc chăn ga gối nệm theo mùa_​
Vậy nên, bạn hãy chọn bộ chăn drap cho mùa hè bằng chất liệu cotton hút ẩm, hút mồ hôi, mang lại sự thông thoáng và mát mẻ khi đắp. Về màu sắc, nên chọn các gam màu lạnh để đánh lừa thị giác. Sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi, bước vào căn phòng với bộ chăn ga gối đệm mà lạnh sẽ giúp bạn sảng khoái hơn. Một số gam màu thích hợp là xanh nhạt, xanh turquoise, xanh lá kem nhạt, xám nhạt, trắng tinh khiết. Sự kết hợp khéo léo của nó với các món đồ nội thất trong căn phòng sẽ mang lại một không gian hoàn hảo.

*3. Lựa chọn chăn ga gối nệm cho mùa thu và mùa xuân*
Xuân và thu là hai mùa có khí hậu khá dễ chịu trong năm, do vậy người dùng không quá khó khăn trong việc chọn chăn drap gối nệm. Theo lời khuyên của các chuyên gia thì vào đầu xuân hay cuối thu thời tiết có chút se lạnh, nên hãy chọn chiếc chăn mỏng với họa tiết đơn giản, từ đó mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu cho mọi người.






_Hướng dẫn chọn màu sắc chăn ga gối nệm theo mùa_​
Để lựa chọn được bộ chăn ga gối nệm phù hợp với mùa và sở thích, bạn có thể tham khảo trên trang tatana.vn. Tại đây sẽ có rất nhiều sản phẩm với kiểu dáng và thiết kế phù hợp theo yêu cầu của bạn.

*TATANA*​


----------



## everonvietnam (11/4/19)

Everon Shop - Trang thương mại điện tử chính thức của Everon


----------

